# Caloundra ,19th landbased



## woody74 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi there people's, will be heading to Caloundra on the 19th with a mate for the day, and was wondering since I still dont have a yak yet  , where would be some places to soak some bait and throw some SP's around. Not looking at your fav hot spot's or anything, just somewhere we can go and catch a few fish, and HOPEFULLY some on sp's. Be gentle Im still a virgin{ SP's} :lol: :lol: . CHEERS woody


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Woody

I'd go up to in front of the Power boat club and cast in there for whiting and flathead on the soft plastics, enter from the northern side above the Club. Also I have heard some good reports of fish around the boardwalk at Bulcocks.

Walking the bank of Bells creek might be worth a go to and around the corner onto Golden beach.

Should be heaps of flathead on the chew up there this time of year. I'd be tying on a Gulp Minnow in 3" in Nuclear Chicken Colour or some gulp sand worms.

Goodluck

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree with sel, head up around the mouth of bells and make your way back north to around the powerboat club, next to the military jetty is also worth a go thats where I got my PB flatty at 105cm and that was on a plastic. Left of the military jetty out infront of the canal there is some nice fish to be had

Lee


----------

